# 96-97 Maxima Owners Read. Free stuff.



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Just wanted to let everyone know that on the 96 and 97 Maximas, there is a recall on the alternators. It does not apply on ALL alternators on those years but I have seen a lot of them that fall in this recall. What you have to do is look on the alternator for a colored sticker on it. There are 3 different colors. Red, green and silver. If you have a red sticker(may look orange) or a green sticker, you get a brand new shiny alternator from Nissan. If you have a silver sticker on it, this is the correct one. You will not get a new alternator. To find the sticker on the alt., look right next to where the power wire is bolted to the alt. The sticker is right next to that. If your car gets the alternator, call up the dealer and make an appointment to get this replaced, free of charge.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

A good rule of thumb when you buy _any_ new/used car is to take your VIN up to the dealership (stealership) and have them run the VIN for any possible recalls.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

damn dawg.. you reply to a thread over a year old just to up your post count?!?


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Shut it Chris. I didn't do that, and now I'm gonna go have it done. Leave Jeff alone. You just got 5-speed envy.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> *damn dawg.. you reply to a thread over a year old just to up your post count?!? *


nope...he never got an original answer


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

yeah I had mine done last year too.


+1 post


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

HNE said:


> Shut it Chris. I didn't do that, and now I'm gonna go have it done. Leave Jeff alone. You just got 5-speed envy.


Well that was old new in the 4th gen forum,in Maxima org.where have you been? :wall: LOL! And it was only apply to 97 only,I'm out off luck and you might have a chance,look it up. :thumbup:


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a 97 Max all I have to see if the color of the sticker is what you said take it to Nissan and I get free stuff. W00t


----------

